# Gracie Barra Preston / Team Lagarto



## damomoog (Nov 18, 2008)

The Lucio Rodrigues Acadamy aka Gracie Barra Preston Lagarto has now moved into its new premises in Preston city centre. The new address is:

1 Falkland Street, Preston PR1 2UJ










It is situated just across the road from the train station behind the Old Vic pub. The new location offers better facilities for everyone including changing rooms, showers and more space to train. We hope to see all the old and new faces there in the coming weeks. Newcomers are always welcome so why not come down to see the facilities and watch a training session, you will most certainly be greeted with a smiling face and accepted genuinely.

Gracie Barra Preston Lagarto

Fight like a team, live like a family.

Please check out the website

http://www.luciorodriguesacademy.com/Noticia.aspx

07955627951 OR 07703051853

EMAIL: [email protected]


----------

